# Ammit dual coil spitting at me



## Shifty (7/9/17)

Hi there all i hope someone can help me with this little problem i am experiencing. I recently got some twisted ss316 coils from a friend and popped them into my ammit dual coil... i used cotton bacon and the wick is nice and tight. reading at 0.18ohm i have tried different wattages and i get a lot of juice popping and spitting i have tried temperature mode... same story. I know i must be doing something wrong as i am quite new to building. I previously had some leaking issues but that is sorted now that i use more cotton. Any advice would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## Christos (7/9/17)

Shifty said:


> Hi there all i hope someone can help me with this little problem i am experiencing. I recently got some twisted ss316 coils from a friend and popped them into my ammit dual coil... i used cotton bacon and the wick is nice and tight. reading at 0.18ohm i have tried different wattages and i get a lot of juice popping and spitting i have tried temperature mode... same story. I know i must be doing something wrong as i am quite new to building. I previously had some leaking issues but that is sorted now that i use more cotton. Any advice would be greatly apreciated.


I've never managed to tame twisted wire...
You can try even more cotton I. E. Very tight but my experience with twisted wire is also lots of spitting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shifty (7/9/17)

Thank you @Christos i think i will avoid them in future not a very enjoyable experience

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tank88 (7/9/17)

I would recommend maybe using Ni80 aliens or fused Clapton. I'm using Coil Company aliens in mine and I've never experienced any spitting and the flavour is insane.


----------



## Shifty (7/9/17)

Tank88 said:


> I would recommend maybe using Ni80 aliens or fused Clapton. I'm using Coil Company aliens in mine and I've never experienced any spitting and the flavour is insane.


Thank you @Tank88 i will try that 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarushanP (8/9/17)

Shifty said:


> Hi there all i hope someone can help me with this little problem i am experiencing. I recently got some twisted ss316 coils from a friend and popped them into my ammit dual coil... i used cotton bacon and the wick is nice and tight. reading at 0.18ohm i have tried different wattages and i get a lot of juice popping and spitting i have tried temperature mode... same story. I know i must be doing something wrong as i am quite new to building. I previously had some leaking issues but that is sorted now that i use more cotton. Any advice would be greatly apreciated.



Hi Shifty,
I've got Ammit 25, the single coil tank. I'm using a triple twisted 26g kanthal build that ohms out at around 0.5... when I fill up the tank i tend to get a little spit back. What I've found helps for me, if that happens, is when i go to fire the mod i exhale instead of inhaling, you should see vapor coming out the airflow holes... After that i take a drag and no more spit back... You can maybe try that and see if it helps?


----------



## Shifty (8/9/17)

Cool thank you @SarushanP

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------

